# Illegal Charter



## gill'n time2

Someone screwed up do we know the details ? No we have what's stated from dnr nuff said ? Do u agree or disagree? Not my say. Was he a great hunter maybe? Who knows beauty is in the eye of the beholder weather it's women kids life or the outdoors I never understood that till past couple years but why beat a dead horse and let's see wich horse won guys and gals


----------



## craigrh13

Jerry Lamb said:


> However much, if convicted there will be restitution involved to cover expenses.


Ok. I was just curious. It seems like they put a lot of effort into this. I guess I just don't quite understand. The over the limit shooting, yes. However, shooting under power or "loaded gun while motoring"? There's a lot of variables to that. I've read the DNR citation reports and they can be a bit on the dramatic side, especially if you know the story behind it.


----------



## Fowl Play

The DNR gathers the evidence and presents it to the prosecuting attorney. It's the prosecutor that decides to move forward or not. Most prosecutors don't go forward with a 50/50. They make sure the evidence is in their favor before proceeding to court. They aren't in the business of losing.


----------



## Timber

TSS Caddis said:


> Hard to argue with those kind of solid facts lol. Hell, that if thats not speculation I don't know what is.
> 
> I assume I know who that was and he's been questionably guiding since something like 1975. But without a name being posted no one knows.
> 
> Until they release charges none of us know what they are.[/QUOTE
> 
> Okay Ill quit talking about it, but i think there is a bit of a double standard here. Just think if it was anyone else, posting maybe different just my opinion.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

If it is the TJ I'm thinking of, it's a pretty sad situation. Newly married and a baby on the way.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Fowl Play said:


> The DNR gathers the evidence and presents it to the prosecuting attorney. It's the prosecutor that decides to move forward or not. Most prosecutors don't go forward with a 50/50. They make sure the evidence is in their favor before proceeding to court. They aren't in the business of losing.


actually this is not true. CO can write tickets and go forward without the PA. its the PA after the fact that has to prove the states case....lol. happens ALL THE TIME. If CO's case is weak, thats where the plea deals come from....or dismissals.

under your reasoning, they are guilty slam dunks before they are even brought to the court. i would bet that every PA's success rate is 100% then.


----------



## Timber

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> If it is the TJ I'm thinking of, it's a pretty sad situation. Newly married and a baby on the way.


It really is sad, and the rest are right until he's proven guilty no sense in beating him down.


----------



## craigrh13

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> actually this is not true. CO can write tickets and go forward without the PA. its the PA after the fact that has to prove the states case....lol. happens ALL THE TIME. If CO's case is weak, thats where the plea deals come from....or dismissals.
> 
> under your reasoning, they are guilty slam dunks before they are even brought to the court. i would bet that every PA's success rate is 100% then.


I found this out personally.


----------



## craigrh13

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> If it is the TJ I'm thinking of, it's a pretty sad situation. Newly married and a baby on the way.


Yes sir. Seemed like a shocker to me. It sounds like someone had it out for him for the DNR to watch him under cover for two years. That's why I rarely post pictures of my big days anymore on fb. I used to do it to rub it in the faces of my southern friends because they are jealous of the amount of geese and divers we have. They destroy us on their mallard kills though.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

My daughter game straps our birds before we do the pile pictures. You can still take the picture but that way you know who owns which birds.

Would seem to me a CO would have to really be digging to question who shot what birds just because of a group picture. My buddy tells stories of four gun buffy hunts where they cut 4-7 birds out of a flock and no one's really sure who got what. Their claiming skills are well honed.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I don't suppose simple greed could be at the heart of this matter?


There can't be many guides out there that haven't read about prosecutions. And their outcomes.
Looking forward to the plea deal, and subsequent apologists.


----------



## craigrh13

Gamekeeper said:


> I don't suppose simple greed could be at the heart of this matter?
> 
> 
> There can't be many guides out there that haven't read about prosecutions. And their outcomes.
> Looking forward to the plea deal, and subsequent apologists.


I remember asking him two years ago if he guided. He told me he didn't but thought about getting into it. That's another reason why I'm surprised.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I think the "captaining" an uninspected boat might be the bigger issue. 
Probably another Captain paying all the fees called him in.


----------



## bheary

craigrh13 said:


> Yes sir. Seemed like a shocker to me. It sounds like someone had it out for him for the DNR to watch him under cover for two years. That's why I rarely post pictures of my big days anymore on fb. I used to do it to rub it in the faces of my southern friends because they are jealous of the amount of geese and divers we have. They destroy us on their mallard kills though.


I don't think that massive piles of birds made him suspect. The DNR has been going after unlicensed guides/captains for over two years now. Not uncommon for the undercover guys to book hunts or charters to make sure people are operating the way they should be.


----------



## Lurker

hawgeye said:


> If you "charge" gas money, it's illegal. .


funny stuff


----------



## duckbuster2

craigrh13 said:


> I remember asking him two years ago if he guided. He told me he didn't but thought about getting into it. That's another reason why I'm surprised.


Maybe he's a liar too ?


----------



## hawgeye

Lurker said:


> funny stuff


Im not saying they are looking for this but it has been discussed on this forum before and the DNR said it is considered a charter if you accept any compenstation. I doubt they would persue it unless you were cartering and said all you got paid was "gas money". It came up because people were posting for riders to kick in.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Far Beyond Driven said:


> what.





Far Beyond Driven said:


> My daughter game straps our birds before we do the pile pictures. You can still take the picture but that way you know who owns which birds.
> 
> Would seem to me a CO would have to really be digging to question who shot what birds just because of a group picture. My buddy tells stories of four gun buffy hunts where they cut 4-7 birds out of a flock and no one's really sure who got what. Their claiming skills are well honed.


I think that they were shooting birds under power and dropping them off to guys in layout boats I assume that is where they get the term run and gun.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Robert Holmes said:


> I think that they were shooting birds under power and dropping them off to guys in layout boats I assume that is where they get the term run and gun.


I think you are sitting off at a distance and misinterpreting tending a layout boat. Probably an easy mistake if your not a layout hunter.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I have talked to several CO's about this and you can accept reimbursement for actual expenses of that day only: gas, launch fees, lost tackle, slip fees.

Overhead, insurance, wear and tear not covered.


----------



## Gamekeeper

It was probably as simple as asking guys at the launch, how much a day cost
And if it was for two years, probably video too.


----------



## BFG

All I have to do is read some of the inept statements/charges to know that if they are claiming such things as operating a vessel in sub freezing conditions and 7' waves...things might just be getting a bit sensationalized here. 

Unless he was caught on video telling clientele to keep on shooting after their limit, that one is most certainly going to be difficult to prove. And TSS is correct...unless you have run your own layout hunts, what you see from a distance may not actually be what is going on. The guide and any helpers can legally shoot their limit as well...so if they dispatch a cripple out of the boat, can they not reduce it to their possession limit? The same bird can't count for both hunters? Maybe that is what happened....b/c just like my experience with deer hunting, the guy that knocks the deer down for good is the one that puts the tag on it...not the one who skimmed it at the other end of the drive. 

If they were on to him like they claim, a "2 year investigation" then is it likely that they have piles and piles of video. I agree with others here though, having hunted divers for more than 20 years I can most assuredly say that cripples are and will always be a big problem. 

I have no dog in this fight, but in general I hope he wasn't intentionally breaking laws.


----------



## KLR

Not defending or excusing anything - I don't know the details.

I do know that its damn near impossible to layout hunt and be 100% within the letter of the law. Period.

Take the practice of killing cripples from the tender for example - the law clearly states that whomever puts the killing shot on to a game bird/animal must immediately reduce it to possession and count it in his daily bag limit.

I was checked while tending a layout 3 seasons ago - I'd already killed my limit, and the shooter was waiting on 1 bird to finish his limit.
My birds in 1 pile in the corner of the boat, the shooter's 5 birds in the other corner. The CO wasn't being a jerk but, he wasn't being real cordial either, and being a bit nit-picky. I finally said to him - "I'm violating right now if you want to get technical. I'm limited out, sitting here with a loaded shotgun - my birds are right there. If he (pointing to the layout) cripples his last bird, I go and chase it down and swat it, I HAVE to, by the letter of the law - include it in my bag, correct?? OK - so that puts me over limit??" 
He conceded and finally got off his high horse. 

How many of you guys have ever swatted a crip for a buddy in the flooded corn, or a runner in a wheat field?? You included it in your bag right?? 
Point being - if they want to stick to you, they can and there's not much you can do about it. 


So as I said when I started - I'm not defending or excusing anything, because I don't know the details.

However reading the sensationally written press release from the DNR - its rather irksome. The slant the article was written with was intentionally done to poison the well of public opinion before the man has had his day in court.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We go the other way, whoever knocked the bird down counts it as theirs. But anything that hits the water with its head up, as long as it's safe everyone who has a loaded gun had better be emptying out on that bird so we don't have to chase it.

"I think that they were shooting birds under power and dropping them off to guys in layout boats I assume that is where they get the term run and gun." No need to bring back the ducks to the layout gunner - we stay away from the spread as those lines love to find the prop.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Maybe it was to get scofflaw apologista's to rise to the bait for additional surveillance?

Lots of confession going on here.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Breathlessly reported to accredit our brave and faithful taxpayer funded selfless public servants.
Wait for the trial. It will all come out. And we have a very clear path to find out exactly how it went.


----------



## Bills N Gills

From UP Matters:_ “This case exemplifies the natural resource and public safety issues that conservation officers are out there to handle,” said Lt. Jason Haines, supervisor of the DNR’s Special Investigations Unit. “We do this in an effort to protect Michigan’s wildlife resources as well as the safety of the public wishing to utilize them.”_

I don't know all the facts but here's my problem with the whole thing. Shouldn't they have just ticketed him immediately once they found out he was chartering illegally? Seems they would be party to the "public safety issue" by letting him continue to charter after they knew. No need to wait to have multiple counts.Same thing for our wildlife resources. Catch him an write the ticket. No need to watch him go over limit multiple times before charging him. It's not like a drug sting where you can wait to get the supplier.

Just feels like someone really wanted to stick it to him. But we will see as all of the evidence comes out.

And I'm with KLR on the media slant being annoying. You could see it as soon as it was posted. Lots of people were ready to buy his boat. I'd hate to see someone lose his boat over something like this.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> If it is the TJ I'm thinking of, it's a pretty sad situation. Newly married and a baby on the way.


Yeah sad for the wife and baby...but I won't shed a tear for him if found guilty. Maybe he should have thought about how his "alleged" activities could effect his family.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

something about this just stinks for some reason. i'm gonna pay attention to what eventually happens because i want to see the final outcome compared to the press release.


----------



## bheary

BFG said:


> All I have to do is read some of the inept statements/charges to know that if they are claiming such things as operating a vessel in sub freezing conditions and 7' waves...things might just be getting a bit sensationalized here.
> 
> Unless he was caught on video telling clientele to keep on shooting after their limit, that one is most certainly going to be difficult to prove. And TSS is correct...unless you have run your own layout hunts, what you see from a distance may not actually be what is going on. The guide and any helpers can legally shoot their limit as well...so if they dispatch a cripple out of the boat, can they not reduce it to their possession limit? The same bird can't count for both hunters? Maybe that is what happened....b/c just like my experience with deer hunting, the guy that knocks the deer down for good is the one that puts the tag on it...not the one who skimmed it at the other end of the drive.
> 
> If they were on to him like they claim, a "2 year investigation" then is it likely that they have piles and piles of video. I agree with others here though, having hunted divers for more than 20 years I can most assuredly say that cripples are and will always be a big problem.
> 
> I have no dog in this fight, but in general I hope he wasn't intentionally breaking laws.


This is case is very much like Foiles case. There was no video during that.


----------



## bheary

I say if the DNR put 2 years investigating this guy his goose is cooked.


----------



## craigrh13

Bills N Gills said:


> From UP Matters:_ “This case exemplifies the natural resource and public safety issues that conservation officers are out there to handle,” said Lt. Jason Haines, supervisor of the DNR’s Special Investigations Unit. “We do this in an effort to protect Michigan’s wildlife resources as well as the safety of the public wishing to utilize them.”_
> 
> I don't know all the facts but here's my problem with the whole thing. Shouldn't they have just ticketed him immediately once they found out he was chartering illegally? Seems they would be party to the "public safety issue" by letting him continue to charter after they knew. No need to wait to have multiple counts.Same thing for our wildlife resources. Catch him an write the ticket. No need to watch him go over limit multiple times before charging him. It's not like a drug sting where you can wait to get the supplier.
> 
> Just feels like someone really wanted to stick it to him. But we will see as all of the evidence comes out.
> 
> And I'm with KLR on the media slant being annoying. You could see it as soon as it was posted. Lots of people were ready to buy his boat. I'd hate to see someone lose his boat over something like this.


This. So basically the state knowingly let someone kill over their limit and hunt with a unregistered guide or whatever, knowingly potentially putting other hunters life's at risk. I get trying to get someone with as much as possible but at the same time it seems kind of screwed up.


----------



## Timber

I think it's because it really is so hard to prove, hence the length of the of the investigation to possibly put the nail in the coffin as stated time will tell, and I hope the best for him either way, live and learn!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Gamekeeper said:


> Maybe it was to get scofflaw apologista's to rise to the bait for additional surveillance?
> 
> Lots of confession going on here.


you write this as you have never ever done anything wrong...ever. i find that seriously hard to believe. never met a hunter that didn't make a mistake...and if i did, well i would probably call him a liar.


----------



## craigrh13

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you write this as you have never ever done anything wrong...ever. i find that seriously hard to believe. never met a hunter that didn't make a mistake...and if i did, well i would probably call him a liar.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed this.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

All the if he's, what if's, I think, and etc. makes for interesting reading. I think I'll just go to the Standish March 21'st court date to hear for myself. If guilty, throw the book at him, if not let him get on with his life.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

My sister's cosins mailman was up in da u.p. in a bar and overheard da locals discussing it over a table full of high life's.

He heard dem say that he could be seen by da light of da moon, dumping buckets of mussels and clams in order to concentrate da skwaaa.


----------



## Lurker

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> something about this just stinks for some reason. i'm gonna pay attention to what eventually happens because i want to see the final outcome compared to the press release.


The press, no matter who's, never sensationalizes a story. Just the facts.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I used to first mate and had times the clients would pretty much say if we wanted a tip they would help themselves to catching our limit as well as theirs. That makes the boat awfully small in a hurry.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I hold the public trust of wildlife in high regard.
Seeing a pattern of posts justifying wildlife crimes in this thread prompted my remarks. Sympathizers and apologists trying to justify illegal behavior. For their poor misunderstood friend or themselves.
On a public forum.
Ultimately, sympathizers and apologists won't step forward with cash to help their poor, misunderstood, unfortunate buddy out. 

Like was said, he's innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Robert Holmes said:


> I need a duck hunter to explain why a hunter would need a 200 Mercury on a duck boat if you are not shooting birds under power. Most duck hunters have a 50 or less then along comes the guys with 150's, 200's I have even seen a couple of 250's. It is not like salmon fishing where you have to go out 10 miles. Although I know some duck hunters do just that.


As evidenced by the Lake Michigan skwaaa thread a while back, the popularity of Skwaa hunting is on the rise. This has triggered an arms race to get to da skwaaa first. Great lakes boat ramps are packed in November looking like a shotgun start at a bass tournament. Would you bring a 10 horse to a bass tournament, when good spots are limited and everyone else has 200+?

In the words of the great NASCAR driver Ricky Bobby "if your not first, your last" Do you wanna be last getting to the skwaaa?


----------



## Robert Holmes

DEDGOOSE said:


> As evidenced by the Lake Michigan skwaaa thread a while back, the popularity of Skwaa hunting is on the rise. This has triggered an arms race to get to da skwaaa first. Great lakes boat ramps are packed in November looking like a shotgun start at a bass tournament. Would you bring a 10 horse to a bass tournament, when good spots are limited and everyone else has 200+?
> 
> In the words of the great NASCAR driver Ricky Bobby "if your not first, your last" Do you wanna be last getting to the skwaaa?


Yes!!!!!!! They can wait until I am done fishing.I would not consider paying the price for a duck boat of that kind. Everybody has their own thrill I guess.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I'll be surprised if this case makes it to trail. I'm sure a plea bargain will be reached.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Northern opener we got passed by a newer Tahoe pulling a 25' duck boat with a 250 on the back. My daughter made some remark about how much that all cost, when a motorhome pulling a matching layout boat passed us. I'm not sure I love divers enough to drop half a million on chasing them - seems I can scull up all I want in my $300 kayak, but that motorhome beat the tent we'd camped in the night before hands down.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

The victory photos certainly didn't help. Some of you young guys, take note: sometimes attention is not a good thing.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Driven you are going to get run over in that kayak by the guy with the 25 foot and 250. Plus it will take you all day to get where the other guys are going.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Jerry Lamb said:


> The victory photos certainly didn't help. Some of you young guys, take note: sometimes attention is not a good thing.


The Conservation Officers can pick their days now. On the rough days they just look at social media and pick their cases.


----------



## Honkkilla59

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'll be surprised if this case makes it to trail. I'm sure a plea bargain will be reached.


I'll be suprised if it doesn't make it to trial also ,and trail!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"Driven you are going to get run over in that kayak by the guy with the 25 foot and 250. Plus it will take you all day to get where the other guys are going."

Rigs like that aren't hunting where I hunt. No one is hunting where I hunt. That's the idea. Can't exactly throw a 25' over your shoulder and hike it across the beach, or through the woods into some 2 acre puddle no one knows about that's full of ringers.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Read the bi-weekly CO reports and see how many tickets they drum up off Social Media. Post a picture of a deer and I bet more often than not they pull your name and see when you bought a license. They get too many people buying after the fact to not make this worth their time.

When they run your license too ask if they start asking questions about where you hunted - especially if you have deer licenses. I bought mine late one year - just before the northern opener - co asked me if I hunted the UP that year. I told him I did and he got all excited until I pointed it it was in late October.


----------



## just ducky

KLR said:


> Not defending or excusing anything - I don't know the details.
> 
> I do know that its damn near impossible to layout hunt and be 100% within the letter of the law. Period.
> 
> Take the practice of killing cripples from the tender for example - the law clearly states that whomever puts the killing shot on to a game bird/animal must immediately reduce it to possession and count it in his daily bag limit.
> 
> I was checked while tending a layout 3 seasons ago - I'd already killed my limit, and the shooter was waiting on 1 bird to finish his limit.
> My birds in 1 pile in the corner of the boat, the shooter's 5 birds in the other corner. The CO wasn't being a jerk but, he wasn't being real cordial either, and being a bit nit-picky. I finally said to him - "I'm violating right now if you want to get technical. I'm limited out, sitting here with a loaded shotgun - my birds are right there. If he (pointing to the layout) cripples his last bird, I go and chase it down and swat it, I HAVE to, by the letter of the law - include it in my bag, correct?? OK - so that puts me over limit??"
> He conceded and finally got off his high horse.
> 
> How many of you guys have ever swatted a crip for a buddy in the flooded corn, or a runner in a wheat field?? You included it in your bag right??
> Point being - if they want to stick to you, they can and there's not much you can do about it.
> 
> 
> So as I said when I started - I'm not defending or excusing anything, because I don't know the details.
> 
> However reading the sensationally written press release from the DNR - its rather irksome. The slant the article was written with was intentionally done to poison the well of public opinion before the man has had his day in court.


This is the most practical, real-life example of any post in this entire, long-winded, he said she said thread. The very nature of being the tender in the tender boat is to dispatch and/or collect the birds. Anyone who has been the tender has undoubtedly violated this law. Or your example of swatting a bird in the flooded corn strip that your hunting partner knocked down simply because it came down in your area. It's the ethical and humane thing to do. And I'm here sayin' "guilty as charged!" 

Great post Dan


----------



## craigrh13

just ducky said:


> This is the most practical, real-life example of any post in this entire, long-winded, he said she said thread. The very nature of being the tender in the tender boat is to dispatch and/or collect the birds. Anyone who has been the tender has undoubtedly violated this law. Or your example of swatting a bird in the flooded corn strip that your hunting partner knocked down simply because it came down in your area. It's the ethical and humane thing to do. And I'm here sayin' "guilty as charged!"
> 
> Great post Dan


We go off of who knocked it down. If a bird hits the water and its head is up, you better be shooting until it's no longer capable of diving on you. Birds can be tough as hell to KILL on the water. I remember a couple years back I'm positive we used more rounds to swat buffies then actually dropping them. It was aggravating as all hell.


----------



## Brougham

If it was Hillary, would we be having this conversation? "What difference does it make?". How come Sharpton isn't involved? Why haven't we heard from educated Hollywood elites? Dammit Wolfe Blitzer, do your job.


----------



## just ducky

craigrh13 said:


> We go off of who knocked it down. If a bird hits the water and its head is up, you better be shooting until it's no longer capable of diving on you. Birds can be tough as hell to KILL on the water. I remember a couple years back I'm positive we used more rounds to swat buffies then actually dropping them. It was aggravating as all hell.


I quit shooting buffies for that very reason. The damn things take WAY more swat shots than it does to knock them down. And in flooded corn, we lost a lot of birds in our early days of that hunting because we'd try to let the actual shooter kill them. It quickly became evident that if they are heads up, you shoot...no questions asked.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

just ducky said:


> I quit shooting buffies for that very reason. The damn things take WAY more swat shots than it does to knock them down. And in flooded corn, we lost a lot of birds in our early days of that hunting because we'd try to let the actual shooter kill them. It quickly became evident that if they are heads up, you shoot...no questions asked.


I sent you a P.M. son. How are you?


----------



## just ducky

Jerry Lamb said:


> I sent you a P.M. son. How are you?


Just saw your message Jerry. replied


----------



## just ducky

Jerry Lamb said:


> I sent you a P.M. son. How are you?


 I haven't spent much time on this board and I'm having trouble figuring out the "conversation" (aka PM) feature in the new forums since the changeover last year. I saw your message, and tried to reply, but not sure it even went through. It tells me my reply is limited to 420 CHARACTERS (not words). WTF is that about? So email me Jerry and I'll be glad to help you out. [email protected]


----------



## Jerry Lamb

just ducky said:


> I haven't spent much time on this board and I'm having trouble figuring out the "conversation" (aka PM) feature in the new forums since the changeover last year. I saw your message, and tried to reply, but not sure it even went through. It tells me my reply is limited to 420 CHARACTERS (not words). WTF is that about? So email me Jerry and I'll be glad to help you out. [email protected]


Thanks double D


----------



## just ducky

Jerry Lamb said:


> Thanks double D


you got it brutha!


----------



## just ducky

Jerry Lamb said:


> Thanks double D


Jerry - I just tried the messaging gig again, and now it seems to be working fine. So I sent you a long "conversation" LOL

Whatever you did Steve, you must have tweaked something for me because it's all working fine now. Thanks.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Anyone hear what happened in Standish court today? I was going to attend but wasn't able to get up there.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Not much info but apparently moving forward.
Of the 2 case's in Mackinac county had against him, number 2016000020 was dismissed and 201600018 was guilty. Anyone hear any details. I would think Arenac will be coming up soon as his original hearing was in Mackinac first. The Arenac case number 2016000035 still shows open.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

TJ Wilson was guilty of the charges pending against him in Arenac county. I don't know the specifics.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> TJ Wilson was guilty of the charges pending against him in Arenac county. I don't know the specifics.


He gets to keep his boat. Can we move on without piling on?


----------



## craigrh13

Jerry Lamb said:


> He gets to keep his boat. Can we move on without piling on?


Where are you guys finding info on the case outcome? I googled it but didn't come up with much.


----------



## just ducky

Jerry Lamb said:


> He gets to keep his boat. Can we move on without piling on?


agreed! Hopefully a lesson learned, and let's move on folks.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

craigrh13 said:


> Where are you guys finding info on the case outcome? I googled it but didn't come up with much.


PM sent


----------



## TSS Caddis

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> TJ Wilson was guilty of the charges pending against him in Arenac county. I don't know the specifics.


So why post then if you don't know specifics such as if all charges stood or most were dismissed.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

TSS Caddis said:


> So why post then if you don't know specifics such as if all charges stood or most were dismissed.


I posted because from the very beginning of this thread a lot of members were having their own opinions without merit, and maybe I was one of them. A lot of this happened in what I consider my public back yard. I along with many were wondering whether his was guilty or not. I posted public information. I wanted members to know he did not get off of the Arenac case against him. 
Here is where I got my information from https://vinelink.com/#/home
On another note the ridicule of a positive post is just another opinion to me with no merit.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Where's the "Go fund me acct?"
Should be a surge of support to be collected.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Moderators please keep an eye on this one.


----------



## TSS Caddis

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I posted because from the very beginning of this thread a lot of members were having their own opinions without merit, and maybe I was one of them. A lot of this happened in what I consider my public back yard. I along with many were wondering whether his was guilty or not. I posted public information. I wanted members to know he did not get off of the Arenac case against him.
> Here is where I got my information from https://vinelink.com/#/home
> On another note the ridicule of a positive post is just another opinion to me with no merit.


That's fine but here is the phrase I take issue with "I wanted members to know he did not get off of the Arenac case against him.". It is very generic and I don't believe accurate. The "case" would have consisted of a number of charges. In the end it comes down to how many out of the 26 charges stuck, you saying guilty implies all but I don't believe that is the case.


----------



## Swamp Boss

I talked to a local DNR officer and generally they check to see if there is a lien against property that the DNR can legally confiscate. If a sizeable lien exists, it is in the taxpayers interest not to confiscate the property because the DNR then assumes the lien.


----------



## flighthunter

wa


JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> TJ Wilson was guilty of the charges pending against him in Arenac county. I don't know the specifics.


was it necessary to use the guys full name? I'm guessing your not his buddy. and agree with tss, your popping off without the full basket of info.


----------



## omega58

flighthunter said:


> wa
> 
> was it necessary to use the guys full name? I'm guessing your not his buddy. and agree with tss, your popping off without the full basket of info.





TJ isn't his full name, full name is in the links and court documents.


----------



## here2




----------



## population control

40 grand to shoot ducks that decoy to the back of my walleye boards. LOL! You have got to be kidding me. I kill all I want out of a 20 ft white tracker.


----------



## Gamekeeper

It's not how well you mow the grass fast, it's how fast you mow the grass well.


----------



## Swamp Boss

Any body looking for a salesman? The guy that could 'sell' the idea of a boat like this to the Missus, could sell ANYTHING!


----------



## Deltabullcan

Does anyone really know what they are talking about!..Here is the outcome of the jerk poacher TERRY JAY WILSON of Marquette, Mi. I have the paperwork in my right hand...The unlicensed so called guide and idiot that was railing waterfowl in Wigwam Bay. He took a plea. Found guilty of 5 counts of Transport/Possess Loaded gun in boat, 18 counts of Attempted Charter Boat-Non Licensed. Received 10 days Community Service in Marquette area, 1,385.00 Fine and Loss of Hunting/Trapping License for 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019 and 2020..Justice was served by the Honorable Judge Yenior. Don't come to Arenac County to poach!!!..


----------

